# How can I stop his coat getting matted



## ILovemyBertie

We have what they call a porcupine brush for Berties coat, as it has long plugs to go deep into his coat and short plugs to brush the top of his coat. But I dont think it's working becuase his coat is really badly matted and i cant brush it out. Has anyone got any tips or should i just buy a new brush?


----------



## Janev1000

I find that a good detangling spray such as the orange Pet Head bottle works wonders in getting matts out. I spray it and work the solution into the matt and can usually then comb it out quite easily. Biscuit had quite a big one under his ear today that I thought I'd have to cut out...but the spray and comb did the trick. I also cannot find a brush that really gets into Biscuit's coat deeply enough so use a coarse Karlie comb and just work it repeatedly over his coat to try and make sure I cover all of his fur. x


----------



## Jedicrazy

I think a double ended comb and detangling spray can work wonders if you are prepared to put the time and effort in. Obi got a really badly matted tail on holiday and it took me nearly an an hour to get it straight. I won't lie, it was really hard work and I nearly gave up several times but got there in the end! 

If you don't think you've got the time to groom then go for a short cut. They are still the same gorgeous dog underneath


----------



## Mogdog

If there's a bad mat you can cut through it with scissors in the direction the hair grows and then brush out. If the coat is badly matted the best thing may be a short clip at the groomers and resolve to comb through frequently, I find combing more effective than brushing. A short clip wouldn't be a bad thing in this hot weather, and would soon grow back.

These are useful for mats - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1345449170&sr=1-1

You may also find this helpful - http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/grooming.html

Sue


----------



## mairi1

Molly is getting more matts now but I too find a plain metal comb much easier and more effective than the brush as she has such a thick coat. I normally do her morning and evening and some days are better than others


----------



## ILovemyBertie

Hey everyone thanks for all your help, i found an old comb upstairs it works great and we have ordered some pet head detangling spray


----------



## tessybear

Furminator is great for detangling coats, otherwise it could well be time for a trim. Sometimes you feel your are losing the battle against matts!


----------

